# Casting Rod Recommendation



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been using some old Falcon rods for years. Looking for something new. Any suggestions on casting rods that will go well with a Calcutta 700?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Fenwick elite predator


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Depends on the size tarpon you're after, what kind/size lures you're casting, water depth and probably a few other things I can't think of right now. But for all fish except the juveniles, backbone in a rod is key. In Key West, our migratory tarpon averaged 70-80 lbs. In the late Winter/early Spring, we used to jig them in Key West harbor, which was dredged to 32 ft. We used 15 lb. mono on a casting reel like a 6500C or the old Penn 730/740's. Not very big reels. 

But you could literally shoot pool with our casting rods, they were so stiff! And a skillful angler could bring a fish that size boatside in 8-10 minutes, depending on how much the it jumped.

Point is, that for bigger tarpon, you need a fish fighting tool first, and a casting tool second. Tarpon fight to the death and IMO, we owe it to them, to get them to the boat as fast as possible, so they can be released before lactic acid has the chance to build up in their muscles, to the point where they can no longer swim efficiently and get enough oxygen through their gills to survive. 

I won't elaborate or go into more detail on this, because maybe you are targeting juveniles, 5-30 lbs. They'll still fight to the death, but they are also more easily manhandled, using more "normal" tackle.

Please take this into consideration when choosing your blank or rod.


----------

